# New swimbaits



## JF Lures (Jan 15, 2008)

Here are a few new swimbaits I made the top one is not quite finished.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*new lures*

Hey JF,
They look great. How bout a little info? What kind of wood, how big are they, how did you shape them and how did you finish them? They look like they would work. 
Mike Hawkins:boat::boat:


----------



## JF Lures (Jan 15, 2008)

They are made out of basswood 7" long. I used a photofinish, and 4 coats of thinned epoxy to clearcoat. 
and they work great. And to shape I used a Dremel.


----------



## JF Lures (Jan 15, 2008)

I really didnt like the finish on the last set of baits, So I revamped them a little heres the new finish! What do you guys think?


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Very well done, but I see moss on that second one on the hook - did it catch anything???


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

speaking as a fisherman and a woodworker, those are absolutely super. :thumbsup:


----------



## JF Lures (Jan 15, 2008)

Yep they have caught pike and lake trout!! One laker went 25 pounds!!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Jf,
I think I am going to have to put these on my project list. I like them. We have one of the best muskie lakes in Ohio about 80 miles from where I live. I have already planned on fishing it a bunch next year and I think these swimbaits would be great for them. Some nice teeth marks would be the finishing touch.......:icon_smile:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## JF Lures (Jan 15, 2008)

getting the weighting right and finishing is the hardest part. The actual woodwork is simple. shoot me an email if you have any questions. [email protected]


----------

